# gehackt?



## Juergen68 (30. September 2007)

Hallo
Heute ist mir aufgefallen das ein Forum von mir nicht mehr erreichbar ist.
Ich habe eine Startseite von welcher aus mit mehreren Links in verschiedene Forenbereiche gelinkt wurde(Album,Downloads etc..) diese Links sowie das ganze Forum sind jedoch nicht mehr vorhanden.
Ich muss leider gestehen dass ich von der ganzen Materie leider so überhaupt keine Ahnung habe und ich diese Sachen bisher immer einen Freund habe machen lassen(was leider nicht mehr möglich ist).
Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn sich je,amd mal die Sache anschauen könnte und vielleicht einen Rat/Tipp hat?
Wie gesagt ich habe keinerlei Kenntnise von der Materie und muss mich damit nun erstmal auseinandersetzen
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. September 2007)

Ist die Seite selbst geschrieben (also wohl von dem Freund) oder ein fertiges Paket?
Falls letzteres der Fall ist waere es nicht schlecht zu pruefen welche Version genutzt wird, ob dafuer Sicherheitsluecken bekannt sind (z.B. bei SecurityFocus) und ob es eine neuere Version gibt.


----------



## Juergen68 (30. September 2007)

Hallo
Das Board/Forum ist ein fertiges Paket gewesen(Orion).
Es brauchte "nur" installiert zu werden.

Die Startseite ist auch noch erreichbar,nur die Links zum Board und selbiges sind nicht mehr.

Ich weiss nicht wie ich es besser erklären soll Sorry!
Hier mal der Link zur Startseite selbst http://www.snakeheads.de vielleicht hilfts ja
Gruß Jürgen

PS: könnte auch die Zugangsdaten per PN mitteillen sofern es irgendwie weiterhilft.
Ich komme da definitiv nicht weiter.


----------



## merzi86 (30. September 2007)

Das Board/Forum ist ein PHPBB Forum.

Ich hatte jetzt gerade die Links ausprobiert und diese scheinen zu funktionieren.


----------



## Juergen68 (30. September 2007)

Hallo
Wie jetzt?Du kommst auf das Board drauf? 
Bei mir erscheinen von der Startseite aus die Felder(Links) nur mit roten Kreuzen und funktionieren nicht.


----------



## chmee (30. September 2007)

Ich hatte Letztens ein ähnliches Problem. Gewisse Seiten waren von meinem Rechner aus nicht erreichbar, bzw. Bilder und Links waren manchmal nicht nutz- oder sichtbar.

Lösung bei mir : Am Rechner einen anderen DNS-Server eingeben. zB in den Netzwerkeinstellungen.

Siehe OpenDNS.

mfg chmee


----------



## Juergen68 (30. September 2007)

Oh Gott!
Wen dem so ist....da habe ich genauso wenig Ahnung von
Ich bin ein absoluter Trottel in derartigen Dingen!

Es könnte aber gut möglich sein.Ich habe vor zwei Wochen eine neue Festplatte einbauen müssen und habe seit dem doch einige Probleme.
So kann ich zum Beispiel zwar ins Internet sobald ich aber die T-Online Software installiere und den Router suchen muss findet der PC Ihn(den Router) nicht.

Oh ich glaube das ist ein anderes Thema  gibt es ein Forum hier wo man da mal nachfragen könnte?
Vielleicht liegt es ja daran.


----------



## merzi86 (30. September 2007)

Es gibt hier ein Forum das sich Internet, DSL & Flatrate nennt dort könntest du Nachfragen.

Kann dir jetzt schon sagen wenn das wirklich ein Router ist brauchst du die Software nicht.

Selbst wenn es ein modem ist wird diese nicht benötigt.


----------



## chmee (30. September 2007)

Mal in Kurzform:

1. Du solltest über den Webbrowser Zugriff auf den Router haben - Eine IP, die im Browser eingetragen wird, führt Dich zu einer Oberfläche, in der man den Router konfigurieren kann.

Beispiel:
Im Browser: 192.168.1.1
Username: admin
Passwort: password oder 0000 oder 1234

Im Handbuch oder auf der Rückseite des Routers beschrieben 

2. Im Router gibt man die Daten des Internetzugangs ein, da existiert auch ein Feld für die DNS-Adresse. 
Beispiel T-Online-Daten in den Router eingeben - http://www.thewebsite.de/cms/News_T-Online-Zugang-ohne-T-Online-Software-.html

3. Grundsätzlich sollten Router und PC im gleichen Adressraum liegen, also PC demnach so etwas wie IP 192.168.1.10. 
Beispiel Hier : http://www.netzwerktotal.de/netzwerkwinxp.htm - Ab Bild 4 !

mfg chmee


----------



## Juergen68 (30. September 2007)

Hallo
So ich habe mich da mal probiert und den Router konfiguriert.
Ich habe weiterhin versucht einen anderen DNS Server zu installieren,aber irgendwie hauts nicht so richtig hin.
Das ursprüngliche Problem(Board/Links) besteht leider immer noch
Trotzdem vielen Dank an alle für die guten Tips und Ratschläge(wäre ich nie drauf gekommen).
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Maik (30. September 2007)

Hi,


Juergen68 hat gesagt.:


> Das ursprüngliche Problem(Board/Links) besteht leider immer noch


ich kann ohne Probleme das Forum erreichen und darin herumstöbern.


----------



## Juergen68 (30. September 2007)

Hallo Maik
Ja über den Link komme ich auch aufs Board(Danke)
Demnach ist da allso nichts gehackt wie angenommen.
Nun frage ich mich dennoch wo das Problem (meinerseits) besteht dass ich nicht von der Startseite aus die Links verwenden kann?
Nun gut die Hauptsache ist ja dass es "normalerweise" funktioniert.
Besten Dank für eure Hilfe!
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## merzi86 (30. September 2007)

Was für ein Browser nutzt du

Ich hatte es mit Opera v 9.23 probiert da ging es.

Habe gerade es nochmals probiert und zwar mit  FireFox v 2.0.0.3, 2.0.0.6 und 2.0.0.7, da lief die Seite ebenfalls ohne Probleme.

Mit dem Internet Explorer (meine Version ist die 7.0.5730.11), da zeigte er die Link Bilder nicht an und die Links konnte nich angeklickt werden.


----------



## Juergen68 (30. September 2007)

Hallo
Ja ich verwende den IE6.Ich hatte damit aber bisher nie Probleme
Mal davon abgesehen das er nicht so sicher sein soll(was ist schon wirklich sicher) konnte ich mich bisher nie beklagen.
Ich habe aber mal den T-online Browser probiert und dort t es auch nicht.
Schon komisch das ich bis vor kurzem nie Probleme mit dem IE6 hatte und jetzt auf einmal?
ratlosdreinschau


----------



## merzi86 (30. September 2007)

Hab ich schon häufig gehört hatte noch nie Probleme oder gestern ging das noch.

Und der wenn ich mich nicht Irre basiert der T-Online Browser auf dem IE.
Das erklärt warum das dort auch nicht geht.

Würde auf ein Fehler im Script Tippen. Musst wenn du Ahnung davon hast mal durchschauen oder jemand Fragen ob er es machen kann.


----------



## Klon (30. September 2007)

```
<applet code="fphover.class" codebase="./" width="109" height="33">
      <param name="color" value="#000080">
      <param name="textcolor" value="#FFFFFF">
      <param name="image" valuetype="ref" value="L1.gif">
      <param name="text" value>
      <param name="bgcolor" value="#99CCFF">
      <param name="url" valuetype="ref" value="http://www.snakeheads.de/album.php">
      <param name="hovercolor" value="#FFFF00">
      <param name="effect" value="bevelOut">
    </applet></td>
```

Sicherheitsbewußte User (da schließe ich mich mit ein) haben derartige Spielreien deaktiviert. Wie wäre es wenn du schlicht einen Link zu deinen dort eingebundenen Seiten nutzt statt solcher Applet Spielreien, dann klappts auch mit den Nachbarn...

Ein einfaches 
	
	
	



```
<a href="http://www.snakeheads.de/album.php">
```
 als Ersatz für dein Applet-Konstrukt sollte hier Wunder wirken.


----------



## Juergen68 (30. September 2007)

Hallo
Tja hmmm..keine Ahnung was du meinst
Ich habe es nun so verstanden das der ganze "Zeichencode" den du kopiert hast nicht nur überflüssig sondern auch unsicher ist?
Leider weiss ich jedoch nicht wie ich es abändern kann/muss.
Dein Beispiel/Vorschlag leuchtet mir zwar ein,aber die Umsetzung ist das Problem.
Ich habe wie gesagt keinerlei Ahnung was ich wie wo wann machen muss.
Die Startseite wurde wenn ich es dem Quelltext richtig entnommen habe mit Frontpage erstellt.Dann hört es sich aber auch schon auf mit dem was ich da herauslesen kann 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## merzi86 (30. September 2007)

Du entfernst den folgenden Bereich aus deim Script.

```
<applet code="fphover.class" codebase="./" width="109" height="33">
      <param name="color" value="#000080">
      <param name="textcolor" value="#FFFFFF">
      <param name="image" valuetype="ref" value="L1.gif">
      <param name="text" value>
      <param name="bgcolor" value="#99CCFF">
      <param name="url" valuetype="ref" value="http://www.snakeheads.de/album.php">
      <param name="hovercolor" value="#FFFF00">
      <param name="effect" value="bevelOut">
    </applet>
```

Danach setzt du ein einfachen Link für den Applet Bereich den du gerade gelöscht hat so:

```
<a href="http://www.snakeheads.de/album.php"><img src="Pfad/zum/Bild" border="0"></a>
```

Zurnot sich ein bisschen belesen Empfehle da Selfhtml.


----------



## Juergen68 (30. September 2007)

Hallo
Hmm hört sich relativ einfach an.....aaaber ob ich das hinbekomme

Ich werde es mal versuchen!
Mehr wie abstürzen geht eh nicht


----------



## spikaner (30. September 2007)

Stimmt und wenn du wirklich "Hovern" willst ratte ich die zu nen einfachn javascript (OnMouseover...) mit vorheriger Überprüfung ob der Client/Browser es unterstützt/eingeschaltet hat ansonsten einfache Bildanzeige..

mfg Spikaner


----------



## Juergen68 (30. September 2007)

Hmmm ich habe es mal probiert.
Nun funktioniert zwar der eine Link wenn mann drüberfährt/klickt.
Aber ich vermute mal der "Pfad zum Bild"(was auch imer es sein soll) funktioniert nicht richtig da immer noch ein rotes Kreuz zu sehen ist
Kann mann die Links nicht durch entsprechende Button ersetzen?

Ich meine ein Bild mit Schriftzug wie bspw. Album,Portal,etc.
die Button/Bilder könnte ich gerade noch selber machen.
Wie groß sollten solche "Buttons sein"
So in der Art dachte ich(natürlich entsprechend kleiner)


----------



## merzi86 (30. September 2007)

Das "Pfad zum Bild" musst du mit dem Pfad und den Bildnamen ersetzen dürfte bei dir einfach nur so sein: 
	
	
	



```
<img src ="L1.gif" border="0">
```

Bei der Bildgröße müsstest du etwas Experimentieren wie es gut aussieht.


----------



## Juergen68 (30. September 2007)

ohje..ich glaube da steht mir noch einiges bevor bis ich daß mal irgendwann alles kapiert habe
Naja ich habe ja ab Mittwoch ein paar Tage Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen.
Gruß und nochmals Danke!
Jürgen


----------



## Klon (30. September 2007)

Jeder Anfang ist schwer.

Die Bibel im Bereich HTML ist und bleibt SelfHTML, das sollte dir auch weiterhelfen:
http://de.selfhtml.org/

Na jedenfalls, wir stehen dir sicher mit Rat und Tat zur Seite, viel Erfolg!


----------



## Juergen68 (30. September 2007)

Danke für den Link.Da muss ich mich mal durcharbeiten.


----------

